# One for Rigs tomorrow



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Due to a time waster backing out 10 minutes ago, have a spot for a ride tomorrow. meeting at Sherman Cove at 1100 on 10 Apr. heading out to jig for AJs first, then maybe some deep dropping, then head to Petronius for tuna. Will probably troll during daylight hours and then back to jigging/chunking overnight. Do an early morning troll then head back to SC Friday morning. Cost runs $150.00 each for fuel/ice etc. 36ft C?C cruising at 35mph. PM me phone number if interested. I have gear if needed.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Dang it, I am working..... someone will be chiming in..... good luck Mike!


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Mike, picking up more diamond jigs tonight need me to get any more? I have plenty of speed jigs.
Irish


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Jim; When did you start working? 

Tony; I'm good on jigs. I buy them by the case


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Mike Good luck to you guys hope you have a safe trip along with a full box and a story or two to tell.


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Spot filled. Thanks Ferdi


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Mike I sent a PM


----------

